# Pirate Costume Help



## DeadMeat (Aug 12, 2010)

I just ran across some pretty impressive tri-corner hats at Halloween City the other day. They had their share of cheaper looking ones but found a very nice leather(ish) one that was just under 20$.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

for the hat...go to a millinery supply company and get an unblocked felt hat blank, kind of like these http://www.hatsupply.com/woolfelts.htm, then tack up the sides using a cross-stitch. Leather or thread for the tacking, either is fine (thread's easier, leather looks cooler). Hats by Leko is a good source but they do have a $28 minimum - for that you can get 2 hats, so if you have a crewmate also looking... There are others, of course.


----------



## deadboy (Sep 25, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks for the replies. I haven't had a chance to run by the costume store yet, I'm worried for my wallet. But I know of a SPIRIT and a Party City nearby. As far as the military supply, it's a little further away but if I head that way I'll try it out.

Any idea of something to do about the boot covers? I actually have an old set of biker boots I plan to fix up, but need to extend the tops. They're pretty beat up so they'll look cool, but the soul need to be reglued. That's where just the boot covers old my regular leather shoes comes in. I'll probably use something from an Ehow, or the multitude of pirate enthusiast websites out there.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

deadboy said:


> As far as the military supply, it's a little further away but if I head that way I'll try it out.


*Millinery* supply, not military supply. Hat making, in other words.

Check out the Pyrates magazine forum, as I recall in their clothing forum there were several references to a site that showed you how to make Jack Sparrow boots.

As for the weaponry...I've gotten several basket-hilted broad swords off eBay....


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Simplicity pattern #2334 has a boot pattern. But you can modify the one that you have. If you need the boots bigger to fit your calf. Lay out your boot pattern piece, cut it in half from top to bottom in the middle. Measure how much extra you need, let's say 2 inches. Use one of the pattern pieces that you don't need and cut a 3" wide by however tall the boots are piece of "extra" tissue. Tape one edge of the "extra" tissue along the boot pattern where you cut it in half. Measure 2" and tape the other side of the boot pattern to the "extra" piece. Just make sure the top of both boot pieces are lined up when you tape.

This will work if you need more height on the boots, too, just cut in half across the middle and add "extra" there.


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

I can't pass up the opportunity for a SHAMELESS PLUG. http://piraticalstylecreations.blogspot.com/
This is my personal blog and custom pirate hat making store. I (as well as my friends) do all manner of pirate props, accessories and costumes. Take a look and see what you think, though if you are planning on wearing this costume once for Halloween, I think you'd be better off with some of the less expensive suggestions. That said, I'd love to help you out if I can. 
Best of luck, and Full Sails!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

piraticalstyle said:


> I can't pass up the opportunity for a SHAMELESS PLUG. http://piraticalstylecreations.blogspot.com/
> This is my personal blog and custom pirate hat making store. I (as well as my friends) do all manner of pirate props, accessories and costumes. Take a look and see what you think, though if you are planning on wearing this costume once for Halloween, I think you'd be better off with some of the less expensive suggestions. That said, I'd love to help you out if I can.
> Best of luck, and Full Sails!


Pretty! You do nice work. Finest Colorado pirate I've met yet (if the forum counts as meeting)


----------



## CatK (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi there,
You could have a look at the boots and Pirate swords and hats here. It may be what you are looking for. Pirate Costumes for Girls You could also look in a toy store locally. This is what I do if I can't find the props I'm after. They are easily modified too. Good luck


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

The Auditor said:


> Pretty! You do nice work. Finest Colorado pirate I've met yet (if the forum counts as meeting)


Forum meetings ABSOLUTELY count! If you are ever out near the Rocky Mountains, give me a holler. We'll make it formal.


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Making a tricon isn't all that hard and ya dont really need a template. You could make your first with news paper just to sure.

Start with 2 large circles ( approx 18") I try to elongate the circles. Draw your circle template on paper. cut the circle in 1/2 and lay the template 1/2's on the fabric approx 2" apart. once you have the 2 fabric circles cut, lay them on top of each other and fold them in 1/2.
On the folded line (center) cut approx a 4" semi circle (this is where your head will fit in.)

Unfold and sew the outter circumfrence of the 2 circles together ( brim) you want to do this with the pieces inside out.
Flip the circles right side in and set aside.

next cut a 6-7" strip of fabric. (long enough to wrap around your head) Wrap it around your head and pin/sew together. It should be a little loose fitting (not much) but you will be adding 2 layers of fabric all around the inside of the hat. Once you have the tube that fits your head, flip it inside out and cut/sew a circle large enough to cover the top.

When finished, place the top of the hat onto the brim you set aside.
what you need to do, is make that 4" inner cutout of the brim as large as the "hat" piece. 
Basicly, you wanna cut small slits (approx 1" depending on the size of your head) from the center circle to the outter cirlce. these will fold up inside the hat and allow you to sew the 2 pieces together. 
Pin up the sides and your done.

A custom fit tricon.


----------



## deadboy (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the input and replies  I'll try making the boot covers and hat as you've posted, but will also check out these great links.

I wanted to look at the Pyrate Magazine Forum, but I'm getting server errors when trying to enter the forum.

I bought some fake leather (pleather?) material from JoAnn's fabric. It's thin and shiny, however, and wondered if there are some suggestions to age it? I'm concerned it can't take much of a beating because it's just this thin layer to make the it look like leather, so I can't rough it too much.

Next, I've bought some felt. It's very flexible, and I think I've mentioned ideas for stiffening it, any more ideas though?


----------



## wing (Oct 5, 2011)

Are there many thrift stores where you are? They're wonderful for finding cheap leather/suede skirts you can cut up for boot tops, coin pouches, and other effects, as well as other more expensive fabrics (from prom dresses, coats, etc...). Also, the more authentic your fabrics are (natural fibers, no shiny stuff) the more authentic (hence cool) your costume will be. Leave the synthetics for Vegas!  

One trick for "distressing" the fake shiny stuff you have is sandpaper, another is matte (or flat) latex paint, in a watery wash. You don't want the paint thick or it will crack and peel right off. Use a color matching the item first to cover the shine, and then add another color or two in faded or dirt colors randomly. If you rough up the surface a bit, (sandpaper works) then use a paint used for fabrics, it will last longer than just painting over the shine (although a good rainstorm may kill it either way). 

As for weapons, if your good with paint, some of the plastic ones look pretty authentic with the right paint job. I'm currently working on a set of pistols (I will post a DIY when I get them done). Another thing is that you don't really need a whole fancy sword and dagger, just a hilt attached to a scabbord (make the cops happier too!).

Just my 2 pence...

`Wing


----------

